# Denmark Sas Liga 25-27 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 23, 2008)

AGF v Vejle

25/10/2008 16:00 BST
  2.05 3.40 3.30 All Bets (23) 
FC Nordsjælland v AC Horsens

26/10/2008 13:00 GMT
  1.95 3.50 3.50 All Bets (23) 
Brøndby IF v FC Midtjylland

26/10/2008 14:30 GMT
  2.00 3.40 3.50 All Bets (23) 
Randers FC v AaB

26/10/2008 15:00 GMT
  2.40 3.40 2.70 All Bets (23) 
FC Kbh. v OB

26/10/2008 16:30 GMT
  1.909 3.40 3.75 All Bets (23) 
Esbjerg fB v SønderjyskE

27/10/2008 18:00 GMT
  1.80 3.60 4.00 All Bets (23)


----------

